

Introducing GitHub Traffic Analytics - xPaw
https://github.com/blog/1672-introducing-github-traffic-analytics

======
abritishguy
Well that makes [https://github.com/igrigorik/ga-
beacon](https://github.com/igrigorik/ga-beacon) somewhat redundant

~~~
igrigorik
Wohoo!
[https://twitter.com/jnunemaker/status/420634885552754688](https://twitter.com/jnunemaker/status/420634885552754688)
:)

------
tedivm
Oh thank you thank you thank you! This disappeared when they introduced the
new graphs, and I've been missing them ever since. This time we can even see
uniques, which is awesome.

------
heuermh
Bitdeli ([https://bitdeli.com/](https://bitdeli.com/)) is another free service
that provides analytics for Github pages. I have been using it but didn't like
the association with AdRoll, a targeted advertising company.

~~~
vtuulos
Just to clarify: GitHub Analytics at
[https://bitdeli.com](https://bitdeli.com) has been a fun side project of mine
and jtuulos - it has nothing to do with AdRoll.

------
sqs
Shameless plug: my site, Sourcegraph, gives you a 1990s-style numeric visit
counter for your READMEs, among other things.

[https://sourcegraph.com/help/authors/badges](https://sourcegraph.com/help/authors/badges)

While GitHub Traffic Analytics shows the repository author much more info, the
Sourcegraph counter makes the visitor count visible to everybody. This helps
users see how popular your project is.

------
nilved
Notably, Google Analytics and the ga-beacon can be blocked by disabling
JavaScript or blocking the beacon's domain. How can privacy-conscious users
avoid being tracked by this feature?

e: I've just looked at my own pages' analytics and was quite surprised to find
data from before today. Is this to say that GitHub has been surrepticiously
recording data about my project without any way to opt out?

~~~
pselbert
From my understanding all Github features are deployed to staff only behind a
feature flag. Naturally they had it partially in production before flipping
the flag for everybody

That said, surely the notion of a website where you are hosting content
tracking who is visiting individual pages is not outrageous.

~~~
nilved
c.f. your web host inspecting your access logs. My project is my own and your
platform is yours. That said, my primary concern is that I as a user have no
way to opt out.

------
prezjordan
Excellent! IIRC there used to be a "traffic" chart, no? I don't remember it
doing anything, though.

EDIT: According to my Timehop they also released the "contributions" graph a
year ago (the little grid on your profile) - great feature :)

------
colinbartlett
So that Google Analytics for GitHub project is already obsolete?

~~~
dewey
Not if you want to aggregate your stats in your Google Analytics Dashboard.

~~~
joshpeek
You can still export the data from GitHub Analytics into Google Analytics.
That'd give you more info then what you get from a bad image hack.

------
lukebaker
Does this provide traffic details for GitHub Pages associated with the repo?

~~~
technoweenie
Nope. You're free to use whatever you want on your own pages (Google
Analytics, Gauges, etc).

------
ozh
About time. Thanks Github :)

------
kclay
this is great

